# potenciometro una vuelta con 360º reales de resistencia



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 3, 2008)

hola a todos,

necesito ayuda con los potenciometros, estyo haciendo un trabajo, en el que uso un potenciometro que irá unido a dos soportes rectos, de forma que mediré el angulo que forman estos, es decir, el potenciometro será un eje que une dos trozos rectos de los que quiero conocer el angulo que forman en cada momento.
el diseño sobre papel ya lo tengo, pero suspuse que el potenciometro giraba 360 grados completos, y que sería lineal, de forma que, a 180º tendria justo la mitad de la resistencia, a 90º un cuarto....

¿hay alguna forma de lograr esto en un potenciometro?


----------



## El nombre (Abr 3, 2008)

Usa uno multivuelta


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 3, 2008)

por ejemplo, pero un multivuelta por ejemplo de 1k y 10 vueltas, me daria 10 ohms por vuelta ¿no? en todo caso, no se si seria factile un multivuelta de 10k y 10 vueltas, de esa forma tendria 1k por vuelta, que es lo ideal para mi, aunque solo usase la primera vuelta. ¿es eso posible? es decir, si uso uno de 10k y 10 vueltas, en la primera vuelta tendria 1k, de la siguiente forma:
0º     0 ohms
90º   90 ohms
180º 180 ohms


                            Gracias por contestar tan rapido.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 3, 2008)

IgnacioD6 dijo:
			
		

> por ejemplo, pero un multivuelta por ejemplo de 1k y 10 vueltas, me daria 10 ohms por vuelta ¿no?


No. Te daria 100 ohms por vuelta.



> en todo caso, no se si seria factile un multivuelta de 10k y 10 vueltas, de esa forma tendria 1k por vuelta, que es lo ideal para mi, aunque solo usase la primera vuelta. ¿es eso posible? es decir, si uso uno de 10k y 10 vueltas, en la primera vuelta tendria 1k, de la siguiente forma:
> 0º     0 ohms
> 90º   90 ohms
> 180º 180 ohms
> ....


? ? ? ?   
90° = cuarto de vuelta -->  250 ohms
180° = media vuelta -->  500 ohms
360° = una vuelta -->  1k 
3600° = 10 vueltas -->  10k

Y ojo, que segun el potenciometro, por una cuestion mecanica no son exactamente 10 vueltas.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 3, 2008)

joe, perdona eduardo mi despiste, eso mismo que has escrito es a lo que me referia, yo solo usaria la primera vuelta. 

Muchisimas gracias,


----------



## Manonline (Abr 3, 2008)

estan saladitos los multivueltas... (caros)... aca estan como $30 (como 8 euros)


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2008)

Alternativa 1: Colocale un reductor a engranaje o polea de 2:1 a tu potenciometro
Alternativa 2: Emplea un encoder


----------



## Gabf (Abr 4, 2008)

rotary encoder. 

pero tenes que armar una interfaz digital, supongo, la verdad nunca los trabaje


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 5, 2008)

si, pero tanto lo del encoder como lo del reductor se me puede complicar. Ayer comprè un potenciomero de 10k y 10 vueltas, lo he porbado y creo que me irá bien. ya os contaré si funciona en el circuito, y si no veré a ver lo del encoder ol lo del reductor.

respecto al precio, fueron rondando los 7 euros, no recuerdo exastamente el precio, pero una cosa así.
                            un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2008)

Potenciometro (Cualquier tipo) = Desgaste mecanico por friccion de la pista resistiva
Encoder = NO desgaste, no hay friccion, la lectura es optica


----------



## El nombre (Abr 5, 2008)

Potenciómetro = una entrada analógica
Encoder = dos entradas digitales

Precio: Encoder = Muchos potenciómetros 

Si no tiene que girar continuo hay que valorar el coste. Si gira continuo se descarta el pot.


----------



## IgnacioD6 (Abr 7, 2008)

muchas gracias a todos!

ya esta solucionado con un potenciometro, ya que no lo usaré por mucho tiempo y el tema del desaste no me afecta nada.

                     Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Gabf (Abr 12, 2008)

cuanto sale un encoder aca en argentina? alguien tiene algun circuito de como manejarlos o algun circuito donde se use alguno? 

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 12, 2008)

Primero hay que ver que tipo de encoder necesitas.
Si se trata de pocos pulsos por vuelta (por ej 36) podes destripar y adaptar un mouse (costo 0).
Si se trata de pocos pulsos y movimiento lineal podes destripar y adaptar un encoder de impresora (costo 0).
Si ademas el giro es lento podes usar un encoder de control de volumen (costo ? )
Ahora, si hace falta mucha resolucion porque se va a usar para posicionamientos precisos, vienen de 1000 a 5000 pulsos por vuelta y  van de 120 a 250U$S (en Argentina).


----------

